

Legal Issue – Woulda Shoulda Coulda - jseeff

What legal issues do you wish you had known to think about, or learn about, or resolve either right at the start of your venture or otherwise, earlier than you actually found out about it?
======
jseeff
E.g. issues in founders' agreements? Or information rights for investors? Or
terms of contracts you'd never agree to in retrospect....

